# M5 Bi-charger finally ready !



## 540is (May 26, 2005)

584hp @ 0.51 bar - and now we have SNOW over here


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Let me guess...Rotrex?


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

:wow: :wow: Breathtaking!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## 540is (May 26, 2005)

Twin Rotrex C30-74's


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool. So what's the differential pressure loss you're experiencing with the intercooler? 

Also, do you have a compressor map for the C30-74? Post it here if you can.


----------



## coelacanth (Jul 5, 2005)

WOW!!!! :thumbup: 
It looks like some sort of ear-to-ear grin inducing monster...
Incredible.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Yumpin' yimminy.


----------



## blueE36 (Mar 15, 2005)

vroooooooooooooom


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

540is said:


> 584hp @ 0.51 bar - and now we have SNOW over here


There's a BMW tuner down in Florida that installs twin superchargers. Did you ship your car down there for the install?

Also, I thought one adds twin chargers to get insane boost? What do you gain by putting two chargers in instead of one, when you consider that the boost is a healthy ~8 pounds, but nowhere near 20+ lbs? Do you get less lag/drag?


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Malibubimmer said:


> Yumpin' yimminy.


Is that a sign of desire or approval on your part Mal? I thought you hated mods but the M6 side mirrors.


----------

